# some sort of foxtail?



## Taylor.Jackson (Sep 30, 2016)

First time posting. I have enjoyed the information that I have gained from this site so far. The weed attached is starting to pop up in my yard and pasture. It hasn't made it to the hay fields yet but I'm sure its headed there soon. Can anyone ID this weed and recommend a herbicide. I am located in Middle Ga. and have Bermuda/Bahia grass. The Bahia grass makes it somewhat difficult with herbicides as most herbicides that I have found that control grass "weeds" also kill Bahia. Thank you for your help


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We call that water grass here. I only get it when I newly plant a tilled field of orchard/brome hay. How I get rid of it is just make sure I cut it before it seeds then it doesn't come back the next year. I'm told there is some preemergent herbicide, but never have used it. And where I am is probably vastly different then where you are. I cut my grass last week in order to avoid the seed heads making seed. Now I have 70 acres getting prewashed for the last week.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yellow Foxtail.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Yellow Foxtail.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Yep.


----------

